# Hello, new to the herd



## BorderKelpie (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi, just thought I should say hi before I start randomly posting stupid questions all about the forum. I am currently horseless, but hoping to change that soon. I did have horses for decades and have really been missing my stress relief riding time. I don't do anything special with them, just general trail rides, moving small flocks of sheep (my own animals, not professionally or anything), check fences, etc. I guess, small ranch-y type stuff. 

Looks like there is a possibility I may get to move back out to the country so I have a way to justify getting a 'ranch' horse again. Walking fence lines is much ore enjoyable when it's the horse doing the walking. lol 

I will attempt to find the appropriate place to ask the questions I have, but in the meantime, this is me. Hi


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, Borderkelpie. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

No such thing as stupid questions 

And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> No such thing as stupid questions


+1 on that!

BTW, I have a Border Collie/Australian Kelpie mix.

Hoping you make it back to the country.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

:wave::wave:.... _*WELCOME!!!

*_The only "_stupid question"_ is the one left unasked....

No question is ever "stupid" if it opens your knowledge path...
Ask away and be ready for a lot of opinion and responses...members here love to share and encourage..

So...needing a horse and validation to getting one...
Enablers, _we all are_ so you will get no arguments from any of us about "needing" or "wanting" a new companion & friend...:smile:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you, everyone!

Ha! Hondo, nice to know I'm not the only one with a wild and crazy dog. lol He's mellowed out considerably in the last few years. He'll be 14 this August.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Ha! Hondo, nice to know I'm not the only one with a wild and crazy dog. lol He's mellowed out considerably in the last few years. He'll be 14 this August.


Roman is about 10 months old and is showing no signs of mellowing! He seems to have only two gears, park and overdrive with the pedal to the floor.

He's been on two 15 mile rides and I'd estimate he went at least 45 miles during the ride.


----------

